# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Qëndrimi zyrtar i shteteve të huaja mbi pavarësinë e Kosovës

## MaDaBeR

*Shpallja e pavarësisë së Kosovës është pasuar nga reagime të shumta ndërkombëtare.*

Rusia ka kërkuar një takim urgjent të Këshillit të Sigurimit të OKB-së në lidhje me deklaratën e pavarësisë së Kosovës. 

"Ne presim nga misioni i OKB-së dhe forcat e udhëhequra nga NATO në Kosovë të marrë veprim imediat për të kryer mandatin e tyre ... përfshirë anullimin e vendimeve të organeve vet-qeverisëse të Prishtinës dhe të marrë masa të ashpra administrative kundër tyre," thuhet në një deklaratë të ministrisë së jashtme ruse. 

Shefi i politikës së jashtme në Bashkimin Evropian Javier Solana kërkoi që "të gjithë të veprojnë me qetësi dhe me përgjegjësi" duke theksuar nevojën për stabilitet në rajon. 

BBCAlbania
Britania e konsideron pavarësinë "si një zhvillim të rëndësishëm". 

Zyrtarët britanikë do të bëjnë një deklaratë të plotë pas takimit të ministrave të jashtëm të BE-së të hënën në Bruksel, tha një zëdhënëse e ministrisë së jashtme britanike. 

"Është e qartë se është një zhvillim i rëndësishëm që krijon një kontekst të ri për statusin e Kosovës," tha zëdhënësja i ministrisë së jashtme. 

Ministri i jashtëm francez, Bernard Kouchner gjatë një vizite në Jeruzalem ka thënë se shpallja e pavarësisë së Kosovës është një shans i mirë për Kosovën. 

"I uroj fat të mbarë Kosovës," tha zoti Kouchner.

Presidenti amerikan Xhorxh Bush tha se SHBA-ja do të punojë së bashku me aleatët për të parandaluar përplasje të dhunshme në Kosovë pas shpalljes së pavarësisë. 

Shtetet e Bashkuara thanë se e kanë shënuar deklaratën e pavarësisë së Kosovës dhe bëri thirrje në rajon të tregohen të përmbajtur. 

Ministri i jashtëm gjerman Schtainmayer i bëri thirrje të gjitha palëve për qetësi dhe moderim, pas deklaratës së pavarësisë. 

Këshilli i Sigurimit të Kombeve të Bashkuara pritet të mbajë një takim urgjent me kërkesë të Rusisë, që kundërshton pavarësinë e Kosovës dhe përpjekjet së saj për njohjen ndërkombëtare. 

Një zëdhënëse për presidentin e Këshillit të Sigurimit tha se takimi është planifikuar me kërkesën e diplomatëve rusë.

Këshilli me 15 anëtarë mbetet i ndarë thellësisht në lidhje me të ardhmen e Kosovës.

Rusia mbështet aleatin e saj të ngushtë serb dhe kërkon më shumë negociata, ndërsa Britania, Franca dhe vendet e tjera të Bashkimit Evropian mbështesin shqiptarët e Kosovës. 

Sllovakia, një vend anëtar i BE-së, tha se nuk do ta njohë pavarësinë e Kosovës për momentin, bëri të ditur ministria e jashtme sllovake. 

Presidenti çek Vaslav Klaus tha se deklarata e pavarësisë së Kosovës mund të ketë pasoja të paprecedent për Evropën pasi mund të shkaktojë një situatë ku pjesë të tjera të vendeve evropiane të kërkojnë shkëputjen. 

Klaus tha se ai konsideron vendimin për shkëputjen e njëanshme të Kosovës nga Serbia si një "vendim me të vërtetë unik në Evropë".

BBC Albania




*Kosova në festë në Ditën e Pavarësisë
Lajmi më i fundit nga Kosova e Pavarur
Deklara e Pavaresise se Kosoves dhe reagimet e botes shqiptare mbi te.
Fjala juaj për këtë ditë historike
Albumi Fotografik i Pavarësisës së Kosovës
Qëndrimi zyrtar i shteteve të huaja mbi pavarësinë e Kosovës
Shtypi i huaj mbi pavarësinë e Kosovës
Reagimet kundër pavarësisë së Kosovës
*

----------


## qorrbiba

*Irlanda e njeh pavarësinë e Kosovës*

Dublin, 17 shkurt - Irlanda synon ta njohë pavarësinë e Kosovës, tha sot ministri i Punëve të Jashtme i këtij vendi, Dermot Ahern. "Unë do t'i rekomandoj Qeverisë së Irlandës që përfundimisht ne duhet ta njohim Kosovën", i deklaroi ai radios publike irlandeze.

QIK

----------


## MaDaBeR

*Anatolian: Puna për njohjen e Kosovës në vazhdim e sipër*

Prishtinë, 17 shkurt 2008 (Kosovapress) Koha 22:16

Turqia respekton vendimin për pavarësi dhe dëshiron që ky vendim të jetë i dobishëm. Puna për njohjen është në vazhdim e sipër, ka njoftuar agjencia e lajmeve e Turqisë, Anatolian Agency.

Zhvillimet e fundit në Kosovë janë vlerësuar në takimin e mbajtur në Ministrinë e Jashtme të Turqisë, drejtuar nga ministri i Jashtëm Ali Babaxhan.

----------


## goldian

2500 vete kane qene te pranishem ne festimet sot ne viene
gazetat e medha i kane dedikuar faqen e pare kesaj ngjarje historike biles ne www.kleine.at gjendet dhe nje video nga festime  ne viene
dhe ne linz e salzburg ka pasur festime

----------


## Davius

*Varshava e ndërroi mendimin*

Polonia e ndryshoi qëndrimin e deritashëm të rezervuar dhe do ta njohë pavarësinë e Kosovës, njoftojnë mediat polake, duke iu referuar burimeve në Ministrinë e Punëve të Jashtme. Zëdhënësi i Ministrisë polake të Punëve të Jashtme, Pjetër Pashkovski, refuzoi të komentojë këto pohime dhe tha se qeveria vendimin për atë se çfarë qëndrimi do të marrë ndaj pavarësisë së Kosovës do ta miratojë pas saktësimit të qëndrimit të BE-së në takimin e shefave të diplomacive të hënën në Bruksel. Pritet që vendimi për njohjen e pavarësisë të merret në mbledhjen e qeverisë së këtij vendi të martën më 19 shkurt. 

GAZETA KOHA

----------


## Davius

*Kosova të pranohet urgjentisht*

Bruksel, 17 shkurt - Kryesuesja e delegacionit për Evropën Juglindore në Parlamentin Evropian, Doris Pak, të dielën u bëri thirrje të gjitha vendeve anëtare të Bashkimit Evropian që urgjentisht ta pranojnë Kosovën e pavarur.
"Kjo është një ditë e rëndësishme për Kosovën. Qytetarët e Kosovës dhe liderët e tyre politik për këtë shpresonin gjatë. Politika paqësore e Ibrahim Rugovës përfundimisht u njoh", tha Pak. Ajo më tej është shprehur se ndjen afri me popullin e Kosovës dhe se me ta i ndan ndjenjat. "Shpresoj se me statusin e qartë të Kosovës, Serbia përfundimisht do të mund ta shfrytëzojë tërë potencialin e vet që të përgatitet për bashkëngjitjen drejt BE-së dhe ta lërë parapa vetes barrën e së kaluarës", porosit Pak. Sipas saj e madhe është edhe përgjegjësia e komunitetin ndërkombëtar. "U bëj thirrje të gjitha vendeve të BE-së t'i thonë 'po' popullit të Kosovës dhe urgjentisht ta pranojnë pavarësinë e Kosovës", tha ajo.

Ndërkohë, Qeveria dhe Parlamenti i Serbisë kanë paralajmëruar se do të organizojnë protesta paqësore në Beograd pas shpalljes së pavarësisë së Kosovës. Kështu theksoi në një deklaratë speciale kryeministri serb Vojisllav Koshtunica.

"Ne duhet që të luftojmë në mënyrë paqësore kundër kësaj force. Ne duhet që ta kthejmë Kosovën aty ku duhet të jetë - në përbërjen e Serbisë. Derisa ekziston populli serb, Kosova do të jetë Serbi", theksoi Koshtunica duke shtuar se Serbia beson në të vërtetën e drejtësisë. Ai përmendi se "me ardhjen e NATO-s në Kosovë ishin dëbuar një numër i madh serbësh, ishin djegur dhe ishin shkatërruar kisha" dhe shtoi se "nuk duhet të lejojmë dhunë të re dhe viktima të reja"..

GAZETA KOHA

----------


## MaDaBeR

*Lajmi është konfirmuar edhe nga ministri ynë i Jashtëm i cili konfirmoi se Shqipëria do të jetë ndër vendet e para që do njohin pavarësinë e Republikës* 

Date: 18/02/2008 Ora: 10:34

Tirana zyrtare do ta njohë zyrtarisht shtetin e Kosovës, fill pasi pavarësinë e tij ta njohin zyrtarisht Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Qeveria shqiptare do e bëjë njohjen e Republikës kosovare me anë të një akti normativ që pritet të kalojë më pas për ratifikim në Kuvendin e Shqipërisë, për të marrë formën përfundimtare. Lajmi është konfirmuar edhe nga ministri ynë i Jashtëm, Lulzim Basha, i cili konfirmoi se Shqipëria do të jetë ndër vendet e para që do të njohin pavarësinë e Republikës së Kosovës dhe se ky vendim do të merret në koordinim të plotë me Uashingtonin dhe Brukselin. Kjo do të jetë një njohje de jure e shtetit të Kosovës, pasi njohja de facto e kësaj republike është bërë nga Tirana zyrtare qysh në vitet 90, pasi Kosova vetëshpalli në Kaçanik, statusin e Republikës në 2 korrik 1990, por aso kohe, si shtet anëtar i Bashkësisë së Jugosllavisë. Deklarata e pavarësisë së Kosovës, menjëherë pas miratimit të saj është përshëndetur dje nga kryeministri Sali Berisha. Sipas kreut të kabinetit shqiptar, me miratimin e kësaj deklarate deputetët kosovarë votuan për pavarësinë e vendit të tyre që përjetoi regjimin më të egër në Ballkan. Përulemi para veprës së Rugovës dhe komandantit legjendar, Adem Jashari, - tha Berisha, duke përshëndetur më tej udhëheqjen e Kosovës. Duke e cilësuar ngjarjen e sotme në Kosovë si ditëlindjen e vërtetë të kombit, ai tha se miratimi i Deklaratës së Pavarësisë shënon nxjerrjen dhe vendosjen e Kosovës në brigjet e lirisë, shpresës, dinjitetit dhe integrimit europian, pas një udhëtimi 600-vjeçar sakrificash, sa asnjë komb tjetër në histori. Shpallja e Pavarësisë së Kosovës është përshëndetur dje edhe nga Presidenti shqiptar, Bamir Topi. Në konferencën e posaçme për shtyp, ai ka theksuar se tashmë u korrigjuan gabimet e së kaluarës dhe një rol të madh në të gjithë këtë sipërmarrje e kanë ndërkombëtarët, të cilët i mbështetën politikanët kosovarë për të shënuar një ditë të re në të ardhmen e Kosovës. Topi e cilësoi shpalljen e pavarësisë së Kosovës, si fitoren më të madhe të demokracisë në Evropën Lindore që nga rrëzimi i Murit të Berlinit. Edhe lideri i opozitës, Edi Rama e ka vlerësuar si ditë historike shpalljen e pavarësisë së Kosovës. Në një konferencë për shtyp, kryesocialisti e ka cilësuar 17 Shkurtin, si një ditë që vjen vetëm njëherë në jetë. Rama kujtoi martirët e Kosovës dhe jetët që u dhunuan në emër të themeleve të pavarësisë, duke shtuar ndërkaq se Europa korrigjoi një padrejtësi historike.

BalkanWeb

----------


## MaDaBeR

*Japonia do te njohe Pavaresine e Kosoves*

Dt: 18/02/2008 Ora: 09:46

*Tokio* - Qeveria japoneze parashikon njohjen e pavaresise se Kosoves ne momentin e duhur.
"Duam te shohim nese Kosova i ploteson kushtet, qe ne ta njohim si shtet, por natyrisht, do te shkojme drejt njohjes se pavaresise se saj", deklaroi per shtypin zedhenesi i qeverise, Nobutaka Machimura.
Sic citon agjencia e lajmeve AFP, nje zyrtar i ministrise se Puneve te Jashtme tha se Japonia do te perfundonte procesin e njohjes se shtetit te ri te Kosoves.
"Do te shohin nese Kosova i permbush kushtet ligjore dhe politike te nje shteti, por nuk mund te percaktojme sa kohe duhet per kete proces", shpjegoi ai.
Kreret kosovare ne intervistat qe kane dhene javet e fundit per median japoneze kane kerkuar mbeshtetjen e Japonise dhe investimet japoneze, qe te ndihmojne zhvillimin ekonomik te shtetit te ri te Kosoves.
Edhe dje ne fjalen e tyre Presidenti Sejdiu dhe kryeministri Thaci u bene ftese vendeve te botes ta njohin shtetin e ri te Kosoves.

BalkanWeb

----------


## Davius

*SHBA njohin shtetin e ri të Kosovës. Afirmimi ka ardhur nga presidenti Xhorxh Bush i cili ka deklaruar nga Afrika për Asocieted Press se kosovarët tashmë janë të pavarur.*

Kosovaret tani jane te lire. Pavaresine e kam perkrahur se bashku me qeverine time, deklaroi presidenti amerikan gjate qendrimit te tij sot ne Tanzani. Ai per Asocietted Press(AP) beri thirrje qe edhe shtetet e tjera te njohin pavaresin e Kosoves.

Plani i Ahtisarit eshte projekt qe duhet te zbatohet tani.Duhet te presim se si do te rrjedhin ngjarjet sot. Kosovaret tashme jane te pavarur, ka theksuar presidenti Xhorxh Bush.

Presidenti amerikan ka thënë më tej se do të ndjeke zhvillimet e ngjarjeve në rajon, duke shtuar se ai ka qenë gjithnjë për pavarësine e Kosovës. Lajmi i deklaratës së Bush u konfirmua nga BBC dhe ANSA.

/INA/

----------


## Davius

*Afganistani njeh shtetin e Kosovës*

Afganistani njeh shtetin e Kosovës. Kjo është bërë e ditur nga zëdhënësi i Ministrisë së Jashtme, Sultan Ahmand Bahin.

Deklarata e tij u bë për Radion Evropa e Lirë, shërbimi i Afganistanit. Sultan Ahmand Bahin tha se në përputhje me Kartën e Kombeve të Bashkuara, të drejtën për vetvendosje dhe zgjedhjet demokratike të 3 Nëntorit 2007 Afganistani i uron suksese shtetit të Kosovës dhe i ofron bashkëpunim.

/telegrafi/

----------


## Davius

*Bush: Kosovarët tani janë të pavarur*

Presidenti i Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës, George W. Bush, ka pranuar të hënën se kosovarët tani janë të pavarur, mirëpo nuk është prononcuar për njohjen formale të pavarësisë së Kosovës.

Ai shtoi se njohja e shtetit të Kosovës nga SHBA-të do ketë në bazë planin e të dërguarit të Kombeve të Bashkuara, Martti Ahtisaari.

"Ne do të shikojmë se si do të zhvillohen ngjarjet sot", ka thënë Bush në një intervistë të transmetuar drejtpërdrejtë në televizionin amerikan NBC nga Arusha e Tanzanisë.

"Kosovarët tani janë të pavarur. Kjo është diçka që unë kam evokuar së bashku me qeverinë time", ka thënë ai.

/telegrafi/

----------


## MaDaBeR

*SHBA NJEH PAVARESINE E KOSOVES* 

*Ora 14:15* SHBA njohin shtetin e ri te Kosoves. Afirmimi ka ardhur nga presidenti Xhorxh Bush i cili ka deklaruar nga Afrika per tv NBC se kosovaret tashme jane te pavarur. Presidenti amerikan ka thene me tej se do te ndjeke zhvillimet e ngjarjeve ne rajon, duke shtuar se ai ka qene gjithnje per pavaresine e Kosoves. Lajmi i deklarates së Bush u konfirmua nga BBC dhe ANSA. Deklarata e Bush vjen pak pasi kryeministri i Kosovës Hashim Thaci dhe presidenti Fatmir Sejdiu u dërguan letra zyrtare 192 vendeve të botes, duke kërkuar njohjen e shtetit të ri të Kosovës. Pikërisht ditën e sotshme pritet nje njohje edhe nga vende te tjera te BE. 

BalkanWeb

----------


## MaDaBeR

*Edhe Gjermania Shprehet per njohjen e Pavaresise se Kosoves*

Dt: 18/02/2008 Ora: 16:21

Berlini eshte i gatshem te njohe pavaresine e Kosoves. Konfirmimi vjen nga vete ministri gjerman i puneve te Jashtme Frank-Walter Steinmeier i cili eshte shprehur se e sheh njohjen e Kosoves si nje veprim te paevitueshem duke qene se nuk ka qene e mundur gjetja e zgjidhjeje te negociueshme.
Ne fakt, kancelarja gjermane Anxhela Merkel ka sqaruar se Gjermania nuk do te marre te henen vendimin per njohjen e Kosoves duke qene se BE eshte ende duke kerkuar nje qendrim te perbashket per ceshtjen.

BalkanWeb

----------


## MaDaBeR

*Edhe Franca Pro*

Dt:18/02/2008 Ora 16:40

Franca do te njohe pavaresine e Kosoves. Keshtu ka deklaruar sot ne Bruksel ministri i Jashtem francez Bernard Kushner ne perfundim te takimit te shefave te diplomacise se vendeve anetare te BE.

BalkanWeb

----------


## MaDaBeR

*Ora 16:50* Ka perfunduar mbledhja e shefave te diplomacise se vendeve anetare te BE. Ne perfundim te ketij takimi perfaqesuesit e Gjermanise se Frances jane shprehur pro njohjes se pavaresise se Kosoves

Bashkimi Europian ka kaluar serish testin e unitetit per ceshtjen e Kosoves. Keshtu ka komentuar ministri i Jashtem Slloven Dimitri Rupel ne perfundim te takimit te shefave te diplomacise se vendeve anetare te BE. Rupel tha se shtetet anetare te unionit do te vendosin per njohjen e Kosoves duke u bazuar ne ligjet dhe normat juridike kombetare te secilit.

BalkanWeb

----------


## Davius

*Britania, Gjermania dhe Italia njohin pavarësinë e Kosovës*

Shumica e shteteve anëtare të Bashkimit Evropian do ta njohin pavarësinë e Kosovës. Ndërsa njohjen e Kosovës, pas Francës, tashmë e kanë deklaruar edhe ministrat e jashtëm të Gjermanisë, Britanisë dhe Italisë.

Britania do ta njohë pavarësinë e Kosovës, ka deklaruar sekretari i Jashtëm i Britanisë, David Miliband, pas takimit të ministrave të jashtëm të BE-së, në Bruksel.

Njësoj kanë paralajmëruar edhe ministrat e Italisë dhe Gjermanisë. Deklaratat e ministrave të jashtëm kanë lënë të kuptohet se shumica e shteteve të BE-së do ta njohin pavarësinë e Kosovës.

/telegrafi/

----------


## Davius

*Franca njohu pavarësinë e Kosovës*

Njoftimin e bëri të ditur ministri francez i Punëve të Jashtme, Bernar Kushner. Ai tha se presidenti, Nikollas Sarkozi i ka dërguar letër presidentit të Kosovës, Fatmir Sjediu për njohjen zyrtare të pavarësisë.

Ky është fundi i tragjedive në Ballkan. Tani kemi nevojë për pajtim, edhe pse e dimë se kjo kërkon kohë, ka deklaruar Kushner në takimin e shefave të diplomacive të vendeve të BE-së në Bruksel.

/ALSAT-M/

----------


## Davius

*Britania dhe Italia i thanë PO pavarësisë*

Para pak çastesh pavarësinë e Kosovës e njohën edhe Britania e Madhe dhe Italia. Këtë e bëri të njohur agjencia e lajmeve Rojters

/ALSAT-M/

BURIMI TJETER:

REUTERS:

http://www.reuters.com/article/world...53437920080218

----------


## flag

> *Britania, Gjermania dhe Italia njohin pavarësinë e Kosovës*
> 
> Shumica e shteteve anëtare të Bashkimit Evropian do ta njohin pavarësinë e Kosovës. Ndërsa njohjen e Kosovës, pas Francës, tashmë e kanë deklaruar edhe ministrat e jashtëm të Gjermanisë, Britanisë dhe Italisë.
> 
> Britania do ta njohë pavarësinë e Kosovës, ka deklaruar sekretari i Jashtëm i Britanisë, David Miliband, pas takimit të ministrave të jashtëm të BE-së, në Bruksel.
> 
> Njësoj kanë paralajmëruar edhe ministrat e Italisë dhe Gjermanisë. Deklaratat e ministrave të jashtëm kanë lënë të kuptohet se shumica e shteteve të BE-së do ta njohin pavarësinë e Kosovës.
> 
> /telegrafi/


Ndersa RTV21 e ka vendosur numrin e shteteve qe po njohin Republiken e Kosoves.
NJe gje nuk po kuptoj pse i kan vendosur numrin 4(deri tani) dhe i numrojn si njohje kur ne realitet njohja ende nuk eshte bere zyrtarisht.

Keto jan vetem konfirmime se do te njohin, gje qe e dijm qe nje kohe te gjate se cialt shtete do te na njohin. Nuk po shoh asnje ndryshim me cka kan prononcuar keto shtete para disa ditesh me keto konfirmime te sotit.
Njohje numrohet vetem kur behet zyrtarisht e jo U njohem sepse UK, Gjermania Italia etj konfirmuan se do te njohin. Per Gjermanin sa u tha ne RTV21 se Gjermania nuk do te njoh pavaresin sot por me siguri neser ndersa RTK sapo lajmeroj se Gjermania ka njohur Kosoven.

Nuk po kuptoj!

----------


## Rina_87

*Shtetet kryesore të BE-së njohin pavarësinë e Kosovës – prinë Franca * 

 Pas konfirmimit të kryeministrit Hashim Thaçi, se njohja nga shtetet e Perëndimit do të vijë “brenda minutave të ardhshëm”, shtetet më të mëdha evropiane e kanë njohur, gjatë orëve të fundit të ditës së sotme, pavarësinë e Kosovës. Franca e ka bërë hapin e parë drejt njohjes, dhe, disa minuta më pas këtë hap e kanë ndjekë edhe Britania e Italia, _ndërkohë që edhe Gjermania dhe shumica tjetër e shteteve evropiane do ta njohin Kosovën demokratike._  

Lajmin për njohjen e pavarësisë së Kosovës nga ana e Francës e ka konfirmuar sot shefi i diplomacisë franceze Bernard Kushner, pas takimit të ministrave të jashtëm të Unionit Evropian në Bruksel. 

Kushner tha se presidenti i Francës, Nikollas Sarkozi i ka dërguar Presidentit të Kosovës, pranimin zyrtarë të njohjes.

Kryeministri Thaçi ka marrë një përgjigje relativisht të butë ngaa BE-ja dhe diç më herët nga SHBA-të, kur anëtarja e BE-së, Spanja, gjatë deklarimit reth pavarësisë ka thënë : Jo”, njofton agjencia Reuters. 

| RTK staff |


 18 shkurt 2008 - 17:39:17

----------

